# Lake Juliette



## Snowdawg (Dec 29, 2018)

Does anyone know if the state is conidering amending the motor rule?  Other states have a 25hp for outboards or 37hp for mud motors.  It is tough to use a mud motor 25hp or smaller


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 29, 2018)

Call the local DNR and ask. That’s just what that lake needs, less motor restrictions so more people can go out there and all try and kill the same 7 ducks on that lake.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Dec 29, 2018)

Just put a 25hp sticker on your motor.


----------



## Long Cut (Dec 29, 2018)

Instead of putting more spotlight on an already over hunted lake, to get keyboard warrior responses like mine, you should contact a local Warden who may be doing the ticket writing.

Or lie and use a 25HP sticker and hope he don’t know mud motors


----------



## Snowdawg (Dec 30, 2018)

kevbo3333 said:


> Call the local DNR and ask. That’s just what that lake needs, less motor restrictions so more people can go out there and all try and kill the same 7 ducks on that lake.


No need for a smart response.  I have been on that lake, mostly fishing, for 30 years.  I could care less if there are 7 or 7,000 ducks there.  I enjoy being on the water and being outside with my kids.  I use my boat and just use the trolling motor now, but have run into the 25hp outboard=37hp mud motor on more than one place so I thought I would ask


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 30, 2018)

Snowdawg said:


> No need for a smart  response.  I have been on that lake, mostly fishing, for 30 years.  I could care less if there are 7 or 7,000 ducks there.  I enjoy being on the water and being outside with my kids.  I use my boat and just use the trolling motor now, but have run into the 25hp outboard=37hp mud motor on more than one place so I thought I would ask



Not being a smart, I gave you a straight forward answer. Instead of coming on a forum asking a question that no body will have a correct answer you should ask the people that enforce the laws. I am for restricting that lake even more, there use to be decent duck huntinh out there and now it’s terrible.


----------



## delacroix (Dec 30, 2018)

Having been all over that lake with an outboard, I can't see why you would want a mud motor unless you just like being slow _and_ obnoxious. 

If they do any reconsidering I bet it is just changed to 9.9hp only. I wouldn't encourage any discussion.


----------



## Snowdawg (Dec 30, 2018)

delacroix said:


> Having been all over that lake with an outboard, I can't see why you would want a mud motor unless you just like being slow _and_ obnoxious.
> 
> If they do any reconsidering I bet it is just changed to 9.9hp only. I wouldn't encourage any discussion.



I would like to use a mud motor because that is the motor I have.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 31, 2018)

I have seen a bass boat with a 250 on that lake before running about 60mph!!! You can run a mud motor on that upper end without worrying you will break a lower unit on a stump. I have seen several 35 surface drives in there with a GW at the bot ramp before. Not saying you should do it but I have witnessed several groups do it before.


----------



## Hammockben1 (Dec 31, 2018)

I have been running that lake wide open with my 25cmerc modified to 37 running 42 mph even at night and never hit a log as long as you follow the buoys but to the original point at had my bud went up there with his mud motor and it was over 25 and got a ticket but I don't see the need in mud motor around there or anywhere in ga unless your on the coast and kevbro3333 yes i agree with duck hunting on that lake sucks it's got a lot to do with these duck dynasty hunter want to bes that over hunted it


----------



## Snowdawg (Dec 31, 2018)

Hammockben1 said:


> I have been running that lake wide open with my 25cmerc modified to 37 running 42 mph even at night and never hit a log as long as you follow the buoys but to the original point at had my bud went up there with his mud motor and it was over 25 and got a ticket but I don't see the need in mud motor around there or anywhere in ga unless your on the coast and kevbro3333 yes i agree with duck hunting on that lake sucks it's got a lot to do with these duck dynasty hunter want to bes that over hunted it


I spend most of my time on the Flint and Ocmulgee.  Spent too much money fixing up my outboard after nailing stumps and logs.  Decided to trade the boat for something with a mud motor.  Makes life simple even when the water is low.  Helps hunting ducks in lakes when I can run really shallow water.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 31, 2018)

Snowdawg said:


> I spend most of my time on the Flint and Ocmulgee.  Spent too much money fixing up my outboard after nailing stumps and logs.  Decided to trade the boat for something with a mud motor.  Makes life simple even when the water is low.  Helps hunting ducks in lakes when I can run really shallow water.



What mud hull and motor do you have?


----------



## Snowdawg (Jan 14, 2019)

kevbo3333 said:


> What mud hull and motor do you have?


SeaArk 180 mudrunner with a 37 Gator Tail


----------



## DJdave (Apr 2, 2020)

Could I run these twin 20 horse on Juliette ?


----------

